# 1999-2014 Ford superduties with plows.. post up your photos!



## Ramairfreak98ss

so many photos on this site of really random stuff,, not that we can't still enjoy them, but i'd like to see how many of you guys run F250s-F550s or even the larger Fords with nice plow setups? Ill load some pics up later since all we have are fords with Boss plows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what, no 15's?

mostly like put a 9-6 MVP3 SS next season on her.


----------



## 05ram

At first look I thought it was a new Bronco


----------



## Banksy

What a weird section for a veteran PS member to start a truck pics thread.


----------



## fatheadon1

My old 2011 

2012


----------



## fatheadon1

my 05


----------



## fatheadon1

09 550


----------



## dieselboy01

Here's my two

'00 F-250 5.4 7.5' Uni Mount (not pictured is the Fisher Speedcaster 2)


'02 F250 5.4 7.5' Ultra Mount SnowEx 1075


----------



## silentsnake09




----------



## NorthernProServ

Both 2006 F-350's with Boss Power V-XT


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

There is a lot of nice rigs!


----------



## Flawless440

06 Powerstroke, lots mods









































Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowFakers

My Early 99 F350, mfg date 3/18/98, still count? Haha Just got this Boss Power V-XT


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

SnowFakers;1820766 said:


> My Early 99 F350, mfg date 3/18/98, still count?


That truck is 2 months older than my Tahoe...which is also a 1999. Makes sense. And yours...is in much, much, much better condition.


----------



## ladder6

*2012 Ford F350 Crew Cab Diesel*

Plenty of room for my 3 kids! Fisher V Plow. 2" lift.[

ATTACH]136745[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ryank

ladder6;1825469 said:


> Plenty of room for my 3 kids! Fisher V Plow. 2" lift.[
> 
> ATTACH]136745[/ATTACH]


i'm not a fan of chrome but that truck looks really sharp. I prefer painted to match or contrasting colors.


----------



## Ryank

does this count? no picture of the Stainless 8.6 xv2 on it yet, the dealer has one but i'm waiting for them to send it over to me. I haven't decided where i'm going to put the plow yet, so I just left it at the dealer for now, plan to pick it up around October probably.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

entering ten characters


----------



## Ryank




----------



## rob_cook2001

Super nice trucks guys!! I'll post some pics of my 2013 reg cab and dxt in the next few days.


----------



## Antlerart06

White truck is 02 F350 SRW 8.5 pro plus with wings Red one is 99 F350 DRW 9.6 mvp+


----------



## SnowFakers

Antlerart06;1835365 said:


> White truck is 02 F350 SRW 8.5 pro plus with wings Red one is 99 F350 DRW 9.6 mvp+


Nice trucks!


----------



## Antlerart06

SnowFakers;1835407 said:


> Nice trucks!


Thanks Here is another one I thought had a plowing photo but couldn't find it

99 F350 7.3 With 9.2 Boss V


----------



## SnowFakers

Antlerart06;1835642 said:


> Thanks Here is another one I thought had a plowing photo but couldn't find it
> 
> 99 F350 7.3 With 9.2 Boss V


Early 99 just like my truck! Very nice again


----------



## scottr

93 Bronco frame, boxed w/ 3/16" plate, all new front frame and plow mounts built from 3x6x1/4" rec tube and such. 02 Superduty front and rear axles, 460 EFI, C-6, NP 271. The body will be done soon and reassembled to be my new plow rig. I'm sort of a mini super duty


----------



## snowish10

My 01 f350 7.3 with a 8' pro plus


----------



## anz27

Ryank;1825753 said:


> does this count? no picture of the Stainless 8.6 xv2 on it yet, the dealer has one but i'm waiting for them to send it over to me. I haven't decided where i'm going to put the plow yet, so I just left it at the dealer for now, plan to pick it up around October probably.


What tires are you running? Not much of a Ford guy, but that truck is sharp!


----------



## snowish10

anz27;1842160 said:


> What tires are you running? Not much of a Ford guy, but that truck is sharp!


They look like toyo open country m/t


----------



## Ryank

anz27;1842160 said:


> What tires are you running? Not much of a Ford guy, but that truck is sharp!


thanks, they are toyo open country mt's my buddy has ran through 2 sets, about to buy his 3rd for his f350 plow truck he swears by them....so i'm trying them out this year.


----------



## metrosfinest

*its snow time*

not mine got to use but a really nice truck


----------



## SnowFakers

metrosfinest;1847647 said:


> not mine got to use but a really nice truck


Uhhhh what?


----------



## metrosfinest

*Plowing with the V-10*

This one is mine I only got to use the Chevy for 1 day... lol


----------



## Citytow

. * .all black n blue 350's*


----------



## SKYNYRD

2004 F-250, V10, mixed brand plow set up and a 1960's? factory ford rackbody modified to fit the frame. "ford" was embossed right on the bed originally


----------



## MSsnowplowing

*F-350 with the Western MVP-3*

Git her done with this one


----------



## snowish10

Citytow;1848139 said:


> . * .all black n blue 350's*


whats with the last picture of the stainless steel boss, It would likes there a rock lights in the wheel wells??????


----------



## MSsnowplowing

snowish10;1849721 said:


> whats with the last picture of the stainless steel boss, It would likes there a rock lights in the wheel wells??????


Looks like the flash from the camera reflected back to me.


----------



## Antlerart06

snowish10;1849721 said:


> whats with the last picture of the stainless steel boss, It would likes there a rock lights in the wheel wells??????


Does look like Rock Lights


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

MSsnowplowing;1849529 said:


> Git her done with this one


MSsnowplowing how do you like the mvp3 is it 8'6" or 9'6"?


----------



## Crazy

*Another new guy*

2014 F350 Super Duty. Gonna try my hand at plowing. Used to do it full time years ago. Nothing major, subbing to a friend on a as needed basis. Drive a semi for a living.


----------



## Antlerart06

Crazy;1857880 said:


> 2014 F350 Super Duty. Gonna try my hand at plowing. Used to do it full time years ago. Nothing major, subbing to a friend on a as needed basis. Drive a semi for a living.


What size plow you have looks small on that dually


----------



## Crazy

8 footer. Small jobs only, plus my drive way!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Does that clear the wheels?? I think even my truck is 7'6 and it's only SRW


----------



## 04trd

Guess I can throw my junk up here. 02 f550 7.3 4x4 138k


----------



## 04trd

And the new exhaust and a small shot of the new tires xds-2s


----------



## 04trd

Ahhh what the heck I love this shot what's one more. And the truck has a blizzard 810 on it


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Hegartydirtwork;1849945 said:


> MSsnowplowing how do you like the mvp3 is it 8'6" or 9'6"?


its the 8.5 and I like it, a lot quicker than my old pro plus for plowing. But I dont like buying the cutting edges its over 400 for them. and it sits a lot lower


----------



## Antlerart06

Crazy;1857939 said:


> 8 footer. Small jobs only, plus my drive way!!


Your outer wheel will be driving on your windrow With my 9.6 There is only about a foot of space between my outer wheel and the windrow on my dually


----------



## Antlerart06

04trd;1858120 said:


> Ahhh what the heck I love this shot what's one more. And the truck has a blizzard 810 on it


That's a slicking looking truck



MSsnowplowing;1858375 said:


> its the 8.5 and I like it, a lot quicker than my old pro plus for plowing. But I dont like buying the cutting edges its over 400 for them. and it sits a lot lower


My School district has a 9.6 they bought last year its edge only made it one season. They called me up asking where I get mine at I told them I make my own. They told me they price one $460 + shipping or drive 65 miles to pick it up. Last Friday they went bought one but they have the money to spend.

I don't mind spending money but not that much for a edge that only last 1 winter
My new 9.6 MVP I'm putting on wear bars on the factory edge to help slow the wear down then I'll put my edges on


----------



## Crazy

Antlerart06;1858378 said:


> Your outer wheel will be driving on your windrow With my 9.6 There is only about a foot of space between my outer wheel and the windrow on my dually


Crap. Guess I'll be getting the wings for it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 04trd

Antlerart06;1858380 said:


> That's a slicking looking truck
> 
> thanks man. I'm happy with how it turned out. It was in rough shape when I picked it up. Put a whole front end under it. All new tires. All new mud flaps. Buffed the body out. Fixed all the rust on it. Added LEDs all around the bed. Along with the rigid industries reverse lights. Full 4 inch stainless mbrp exhaust all new brakes. She was a pretty big project.


----------



## SnowFakers

04trd;1858626 said:


> Antlerart06;1858380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a slicking looking truck
> 
> thanks man. I'm happy with how it turned out. It was in rough shape when I picked it up. Put a whole front end under it. All new tires. All new mud flaps. Buffed the body out. Fixed all the rust on it. Added LEDs all around the bed. Along with the rigid industries reverse lights. Full 4 inch stainless mbrp exhaust all new brakes. She was a pretty big project.
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out killer man! Great lookin truck
Click to expand...


----------



## 04trd

Thanks snow flakers!


----------



## Banksy

We need blade pics, 04trd!


----------



## 04trd

Will take some tomorrow for u guys


----------



## p8ntballn2

08 F250 CCSB - 3.5" Leveling Kit - 37" Tires
Boss Straight Blade 7'6"


----------



## allagashpm

p8ntballn2;1860700 said:


> 08 F250 CCSB - 3.5" Leveling Kit - 37" Tires
> Boss Straight Blade 7'6"


Wow. ..you must have timbrens installed? Hardly any sag with that size plow!


----------



## Rick547

Nice vehicle and plow setup!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

allagashpm;1869094 said:


> Wow. ..you must have timbrens installed? Hardly any sag with that size plow!


Hahahaha. Agree. Way to much truck, for such a little plow.


----------



## 04trd

So some of you guys asked for action shots of my truck and here they are! Ohio had a little storm Thursday Friday and early Saturday morning. Here are some random pics. First time using the truck and plow. Also first time using a power plow and wow that thing can move snow so much faster than a straight blade, hell even faster than a straight blade with wings


----------



## 04trd

This is Friday afternoon, yes becon is on just caught it when it wasn't flashing


----------



## 04trd

Just a little weight. Didn't even need to use 4x4 this week. The mitchillen xds-2 are an amazing tire.


----------



## 04trd

And this is the last one. After plowing all morning today the sun came out when I was finishing up. So I figured a good wash and wax would make the old girl feel good. I guess you can say I'm a clean freak haha and a clean truck is a happy truck. Inside got a good detail as well even though it never gets dirty.


----------



## snowplower1

Here's our newest addition. Still waiting for our first snow to get to use it. Might get to use it this week but after this week its all 40's and 50's until mid December, kinda sucks


----------



## Antlerart06

Here is my 2015 F350 Chassis 9.6 MVP w/wings 
Hope for some plowing pics so far we only had 2 salt runs


----------



## hatchmastr

2015 f250 6.7 powerstroke


----------



## MK97

Just got the plow on my SD. Definitely different from plowing in my 96 F250. Turning radius is night and day different, but being far more comfortable is worth it. It's at least better than my old CCLB 7.3, that had the turning radius of a city bus, lol.


----------



## Aero750

heres my 02 gas sucking little 5.4


----------



## lfaulstick

heres my 2014 F550 6.7l stainless box central hydraulics with under tailgate spreader and 9.2 boss

Luke


----------



## abbe

p8ntballn2;1860700 said:


> 08 F250 CCSB - 3.5" Leveling Kit - 37" Tires
> Boss Straight Blade 7'6"
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Wow that truck looks awesome


----------



## SnowHill11

Here's a pic of my '02 F-250 today.


----------



## olesnowpatrol

'01 F250 with 7.3.


----------



## Nailit1954

olesnowpatrol;1875794 said:


> '01 F250 with 7.3.


My new 2014 f350


----------



## Nailit1954

Nailit1954;1876130 said:


> My new 2014 f350


Forget how to post a pic.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

My piece of garbage ford.


----------



## Rob2049

05 F250 with 8.5' VXF.


----------



## Willman940

THEGOLDPRO;1876155 said:


> My piece of garbage ford.


Will gladly buy it off you since you hate it so much.


----------



## RedDuty

This is my 14 F350. The blade is only a year old, originally bought it for my old truck, 08 F150, which is why its only a standard duty Boss.


----------



## Antlerart06

I finally have a Plowing photo Thumbs Up


----------



## p8ntballn2

abbe;1872434 said:


> p8ntballn2;1860700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 08 F250 CCSB - 3.5" Leveling Kit - 37" Tires
> Boss Straight Blade 7'6"
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Wow that truck looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## truckitup

2014 F-350 MVP 3 with wings


----------



## Pit Crew

My 2014 f250 6.2 with 8.5 vxf snow dogg,haven`t really got to use it yet. Just enough to know I needed to mount my controller.


----------



## Rick547

That's pretty nifty.


----------



## f250harvest




----------



## Ryank

my fisher xv1 on my 6.4, still have to pick up my new xv2, just been slammed trying to get fall clean ups done before it snows which i wasn't able to do but its all melting today and tomorrow and hopefully i can finish them up in the next few weeks before it snows again...


----------



## allagashpm

My 11 w 6.2 gasser



My 02 250 w 7.3 was a good truck just rotted out


----------



## jrtcbmw

Ill have to take some of my truck when i can. dont have any recent one or old ones on the laptop.


----------



## gallihersnow

allagashpm;1897271 said:


>


Nice truck, I always liked that dark gray color.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Just a basic plow rig:
1999 F350 7.3 (simple programmer) AT DRW.
86110LP Blizzard Power Plow
2.5 YD Blizzard Ice Chaser Spreader

So far it is the nicest rig I have used. Little long but carries the spreader well.


----------



## rob_cook2001

2013 f350 with a 6.2 gas hog.
9.2 dxt


----------



## Antlerart06

rob_cook2001;1909156 said:


> 2013 f350 with a 6.2 gas hog.
> 9.2 dxt


Nice truck What gears you have
A person sure can tell that was a Boss From how it wasn't scraping pavement clean
Glad I sent my Boss down the road


----------



## rob_cook2001

3.73's I have subs with westerns and Myers. My boss scrapes as good if not better than theres do. I love my boss plows.


----------



## Antlerart06

rob_cook2001;1909551 said:


> 3.73's I have subs with westerns and Myers. My boss scrapes as good if not better than theres do. I love my boss plows.


Well mine Boss didn't scrap well would leave snow and my MVP would go over same spot pick up more snow that Boss left As long your happy I'm happy to

3.73 gears should do well what I seen with my father chassis My chassis has 4.30

Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## TB Grass

04trd;1858116 said:


> Guess I can throw my junk up here. 02 f550 7.3 4x4 138k


thats a beauty 02, great shape

hard to find good work trucks like that anymore


----------



## lawnprofrench

*14 Ford F350 9'2" Boss SS DXT*

1 year old today!!! Still wanting SS wings.


----------



## Mark13




----------



## itowell

*14' f-350 6.2L w/ MVP3*

14' f-350 6.2L w/ Western MVP3


----------



## fishandson

2 at the same time? The black one is a 2003 w/ 8' and the red one is a 2014 with a 7' 1/2". If only it would snow in Delaware I'd have some sort of an action shot.


----------



## NorthernProServ

lawnprofrench;1921741 said:


> Still wanting SS wings.


Yes Please!


----------



## WIPensFan

itowell;1926260 said:


> 14' f-350 6.2L w/ Western MVP3


Sweet truck! At the Magic Wash?


----------



## Bigrd1

This one is a couple years old. I'll have to find some newer ones.
03' F350


----------



## Antlerart06

Add this one to this thread

2015 F350 Super cab XLT Chassis 
Cannonball Bale Bed With a dump feature 
9.6 MVP+ w/wings

Its just a old farm truck


----------



## dieselboy01

My two Fords.


----------



## alldayrj

Just picture a big red piece of steel in front of it and white stuff on the ground


----------



## dieselboy01

alldayrj, That truck is beautiful, simply beautiful!


----------



## snopushin ford

alldayrj;1935309 said:


> Just picture a big red piece of steel in front of it and white stuff on the ground


Nice truck! There is nothing like a clean black truck


----------



## alldayrj

Thaks boys. I appreciate it. I tried tough talking the dealer and told them i didnt care what color it was. When they showed me this one i had to turn away so she couldnt see the big stupid smile on my face ! My first new truck


----------



## Crazy

alldayrj;1935738 said:


> Thaks boys. I appreciate it. I tried tough talking the dealer and told them i didnt care what color it was. When they showed me this one i had to turn away so she couldnt see the big stupid smile on my face ! My first new truck


I know how you feel. 2014 F350 Platinum


----------



## Hysert

F550 with her squat on... lol


----------



## TCLandscaping

*2001 F450 7.3 Powerstroke*

Here is my filthy 2001 F450 7.3 diesel dump truck. Has an ultra mount with wings and a 2yd spreader. Been a Great truck but shes showing her age.


----------



## skidsteerguy

2-2008 F-350's with Boss 9'2" vxt, 2006 F-250 with Boss 9'2" vxt, and 2002 F-250 with Boss 9'2" vxt.


----------



## jmbones

03 F450 4x4 7.3l, new Western 8.5 ProPlus


----------



## 05ram

My 2011 f350 6.7 with a new stainless mvp3. First Plow. So far have about 10 hours on it.


----------



## Sprag-O

05ram;1944829 said:


> My 2011 f350 6.7 with a new stainless mvp3. First Plow. So far have about 10 hours on it.


Nice setup!


----------



## Minimatt3535

'13 F350 6.7 & '00 F250 5.4 
9.2 DXT on both


----------



## 05ram

Sprag-O;1945120 said:


> Nice setup!


Thanks. First Plow and first few times using it. I like it so far. Once i get the hang of it I'm sure that I will love it.


----------



## Teflondon

My 04 with x blade and security system


----------



## BlueRam2500

alldayrj;1935738 said:


> Thaks boys. I appreciate it. I tried tough talking the dealer and told them i didnt care what color it was. When they showed me this one i had to turn away so she couldnt see the big stupid smile on my face ! My first new truck


Gorgeous man! Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## GroundAppeal

*Plow Picture*

2006 F250. Western MVP3 - 1st plow, installed 1/31/15 the day this photo was taken.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Teflondon;1946371 said:


> My 04 with x blade and security system


That is one cool ass security system.....:waving:


----------



## Teflondon

Dogplow Dodge;1948187 said:


> That is one cool ass security system.....:waving:


Never be too carful. Already had that truck stolen once.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

2005 F-350 8 inch lift 6.0L has some work to the motor most is in the Transmission and front and rear Diffs
this will be out of Date Soon going to Pick up a New Fisher XV2 plow and & foot Poly Sander from fisher truck is still being worked on.


----------



## dieselboy01




----------



## Antlerart06

Ozzyr333;1949577 said:


> 2005 F-350 8 inch lift 6.0L has some work to the motor most is in the Transmission and front and rear Diffs
> this will be out of Date Soon going to Pick up a New Fisher XV2 plow and & foot Poly Sander from fisher truck is still being worked on.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Say looks nice but Them stock wheels / tires looks little small with that lift


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*My Plow Truck for the year*

2014 f-350


----------



## Polar beard

2008 F350. 5.4 running a Snowdogg v plow.


----------



## FordFisherman

Polar beard;1956620 said:


> 2008 F350. 5.4 running a Snowdogg v plow.


How do you rate the SnowDogg? Have you ever run a different plow?


----------



## Polar beard

FordFisherman;1956636 said:


> How do you rate the SnowDogg? Have you ever run a different plow?


I bought the truck and the plow basically came with it for free. Was planning to replace with a Boss Power-V but decided we would give it a fair chance. I can say I am honestly very impressed. In the two years we have run it, I have had one very minor issue and that was a loose fitting. Tightened and good as gold. It plows commercially and does an excellent job. In all honesty, I have had more problems with my Boss plows than the SnowDogg in recent years. Would, and plan to, purchase another.


----------



## tmjlc

02 f250 5.4 7.5 fisher and pro wings


----------



## Mark13

tmjlc;1957677 said:


> 02 f250 5.4 7.5 fisher and pro wings


How'd you decide on the old school step side bed?


----------



## tmjlc

I knew someone that had put a 2004 bed on an 88 so when browsing through cl for a 6 ft bed which tend to run in the 2-3k range if you can find them I came across that for 200 and I knew what I had to do


----------



## Ryank

2010 f350 6.4 diesel with a fisher xv2 8.6



here's my other 8.6 xv1 i bought for my 7.3 but had to pick up with my 6.4 because my 7.3 wasn't wired with fleet flex wiring yet.


----------



## Pit Crew

Gave mine a good rinse job after ^he last storm.


----------



## durafish

Ryank;1960636 said:


> 2010 f350 6.4 diesel with a fisher xv2 8.6
> 
> 
> 
> here's my other 8.6 xv1 i bought for my 7.3 but had to pick up with my 6.4 because my 7.3 wasn't wired with fleet flex wiring yet.


Nice to see someone that has a nice truck that isn't just for work. Windshield tint looks sweet!


----------



## ATT Tech

*2014 F250 with BOSS VXT*

Plowing in Somerset PA.... Yes I plowed up through this drift


----------



## Antlerart06

ATT Tech;1962299 said:


> Plowing in Somerset PA.... Yes I plowed up through this drift


What drift 
Now this is a drift Yep I plowed through this drift


----------



## ATT Tech

I'll give you credit.... That is a drift.... The problem with mine is that it was an uphill battle. About a 17 degree grade.... I did it without chains too... Good job sir....


----------



## Antlerart06

ATT Tech;1962333 said:


> I'll give you credit.... That is a drift.... The problem with mine is that it was an uphill battle. About a 17 degree grade.... I did it without chains too... Good job sir....


Forgot to add a road grader went first LOL


----------



## ATT Tech

I suspected that something heavier was used, but I try to be a gentleman about things


----------



## Ryank

durafish;1961566 said:


> Nice to see someone that has a nice truck that isn't just for work. Windshield tint looks sweet!


Thank you! I'm not winning any show n shine's yet, but i'm sure by next year I will be.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Ryank;1962619 said:


> Thank you! I'm not winning any show n shine's yet, but i'm sure by next year I will be.


I'm pretty sure you would win the plowsite show n shine. Thumbs Up


----------



## MikeRizz

Here is my 2008 King Ranch, 6.4 diesel with a 8.5' Fisher XV-1. This truck is a beast!


----------



## MatthewG

2015 With new 9' X Blade


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare

The Red one with SS DXT is a 15 though.......


----------



## Mark13

Nice group of trucks, I like the regular cab 6.0!


----------



## NorthernProServ

Old rigs are on page 1, new ones are '15 F350's 9'2 DXT


----------



## EGLC

brother (F450) and sister (F350) 2000 7.3's with wideouts


----------



## EGLC

the '11 6.7 posted up


----------



## jjacobs

Snow is melting like crazy here. Put the plow away in the back corner of the shop today. Hope I won't need to drag it out again this season.......2013 F250 6.7 with a Boss 8'2 Poly DXT. Very happy with this setup.


----------



## Antlerart06

MikeRizz;1966848 said:


> Here is my 2008 King Ranch, 6.4 diesel with a 8.5' Fisher XV-1. This truck is a beast!
> 
> QUOTE]Looks nice
> Say looks like you need adjust the plow. The center wearing faster then the outside .
> 
> Does Fisher have a adjustment to change the pitch to keep the cutting edge wearing even???


----------



## mrv8outboard

Here is my new one.


----------



## stg454

Here's mine from last year.
No idea why it's upside down. Anyway to flip it?


----------



## Mark13

stg454;1985528 said:


> No idea why it's upside down.


Do you live in Australia? That might be why it's upside down.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

My New Personal truck send for the plow next week


The New work Truck before it got the new XV2 and sander.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

My Xblade and HD plow


----------



## Sprag-O

All cleaned up and ready to roll...


----------



## FISHERBOY

*Hi*

my 2001 f-350


----------



## cat10

Traded my 08 f350 for this new 2015 f350 last month


----------



## dfdsuperduty

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146011&stc=1&d=1444076877

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146012&stc=1&d=1444076963


----------



## alldayrj

Just picked up the plow


----------



## Mark13

Looks Good! Your setup is the little brother to my truck and SS DXT payup


----------



## Samwyze

Just picked it up.


----------



## trickynicky17

My new to me 2014 f350 powerstroke love this truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good looking truck, need to blacken that exhaust tips...and rims


----------



## Jewell1386

No plows but dad and lad teucks


----------



## MXZ1983

Here's mine when I got it this spring. A lot of changes since then. 
Headache rack and light bar, led light bars for reverse, new tires, saddle side tool boxes, strobes front and rear, etc. 
15 F250 6.7. 8'6" mvp plus.


----------



## superdutypsd

Here is my 2007 with 325k i will see if i can find picture with blade and spreader


----------



## superdutypsd

And another


----------



## MXZ1983

superdutypsd;2056906 said:


> Here is my 2007 with 325k i will see if i can find picture with blade and spreader


That truck has 325k on it? Super clean or paint and body work done?


----------



## superdutypsd

Here is my blade


----------



## FordFisherman

How did this thread end up in the storm pictures section?


----------



## superdutypsd

MXZ1983;2056911 said:


> That truck has 325k on it? Super clean or paint and body work done?


No paint or body work, except I repainted the silver on the front bumper once, because i get rock chips like you wouldn't believe going up and down 95 allay long. i do about 300+ miles a day the truck runs from time i leave till time i get home 12hrs a day about 6hrs idle the inside is as clean as the outside. i did 100k last year, didn't start using this truck for work till 2012 at that time has 33-38 to now at 325. there is a rust spent on fender you can't see but plan on put a dump bed on this year and I'm getting a new 2017


----------



## superdutypsd

theres a few little dents and dings and rust spots starting on fender and bottom door skin lip which i plan on fixing after winter


----------



## jlee606

My 04 6.0 F-350 with 7.6 boss poly plow


----------



## readycut

*my 2005 F-250, Hiniker 8ft*


----------



## Teflondon

Here is my 04 powerstroke after the last storm


----------



## Teflondon

Here it is pre season after after switching from a straight blade


----------



## GrowingSeasons

heres a few


----------



## GrowingSeasons

a few more


----------



## NightTrain

2006 F-350
6.0 Powerstroke
8' Fisher HD


----------



## 2005STX

Got this truck last winter and love it. Not a lot of snow in Chicago this year though


----------

